# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  Pre-1965 Silver Coins

## smsnead2

I have to plead ignorance when it comes to the history of US coinage.  I knew that coins issued today had less actual silver content than the old days.  It wasn't until recently that I found out that 1965 seems to be the time that silver content dropped dramatically.  I never paid attention to the coins I that I got as change.  I always just tossed them in a bowl or in my car and never thought anything more of it.

Are there a lot of pre-65 coins still in circulation or have they pretty well been phased out.  I'm just wondering if it is worth it to go through any of the massive amount of change I have to see if there are any older coins in there.  Thoughts?

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

It's definitely worth the effort to look through your coins, but be prepared to come up empty handed. Most of the pre-1965 coins have been out of regular circulation for a long time, I believe. They are even hard to find at coin dealers now. Good luck!

----------


## smsnead2

Would I just be looking for 1964 or earlier silver coins (dimes & quarters?) or is there anything else I should be looking for?

----------


## RJB

> Would I just be looking for 1964 or earlier silver coins (dimes & quarters?) or is there anything else I should be looking for?


There are 1964 Kennedy, pre '64 franklin and standing liberty half dollars.   These are mostly found in coin shops though. 

1943-45 silver nickels are 35% silver.

Silver dollars-  1935 and earlier.

Eisenhower silver dollars from 1965- (maybe) 1970 are 40% silver.

----------


## Cleaner44

Any pre1965 coins are 90% silver, REAL MONEY. Usually they can be aquired at a coin dealer. $1.40 of face value silver coins equals 1 troy oz. So if you have 14 mecury dimes, you have 1 troy oz of silver. I suggest getting some asap. It has the value of a precious metal and the usefulness of real money in the event that our fiat FRN crash.

----------


## pacelli

> Would I just be looking for 1964 or earlier silver coins (dimes & quarters?) or is there anything else I should be looking for?


The pre-65 dimes & quarters have 90% silver, and ONLY the WWII-year nickels have 40% silver.  The pre-65 nickels outside of the WWII years have no silver in them.  There are definitely pre-65's in circulation but they are becoming more difficult to find.  

If you're getting into coins for metal value, you can also try to sort through pennies-- all pennies prior to 1982 have 90% copper.

----------


## smsnead2

Thank you for the responses.  Do any of you know of a good online resource to use as a quick reference to determine the value of what I am looking for?

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

> Would I just be looking for 1964 or earlier silver coins (dimes & quarters?) or is there anything else I should be looking for?


I'm not an expert - I've only just started learning about this myself, but in terms of metal value the 1964 and earlier dimes & quarters are your best bet.

Here's a site that was recommended to me that is very helpful: http://www.coinflation.com/ . Actual selling price of the coins is a bit higher than their straight melt value is what I'm seeing, but the coinflation.com site will at least give you a good starting point.

----------


## RJB

http://www.treasurerealm.com/coinpap...lvercoins.html
TreasureRealm Home | US Coins | Other Countries | Coins for Sale |  |  


United States Coins
Silver Weights in Grams and Ounces
Coin Type Date Diameter
(mm) Composition Weight
(grams) Silver
(grams) Silver
(ounces) 
Three Cent Star 1851-1853 14.00 0.7500 Silver, 0.2000 Copper 0.80 0.600 0.01930 
Three Cent Star 1854-1873 14.00 0.9000 Silver, 0.1000 Copper 0.75 0.678 0.02180 
Five Cent Jefferson 1942-1945 21.20 0.560 Copper, 0.350 Silver, 0.090 Manganese 5.00 1.750 0.05625 
Half Dime Flowing Hair 1794-1795 16.50 0.8924 Silver, 0.1076 Copper 1.35 1.207 0.03880 
Half Dime Draped Bust 1796-1805 16.50 0.8924 Silver, 0.1076 Copper 1.35 1.207 0.03880 
Half Dime Capped Bust 1829-1837 15.50 0.8924 Silver, 0.1076 Copper 1.35 1.207 0.03880 
Half Dime Liberty Seated 1837-1853 15.50 0.9000 Silver, 0.1000 Copper 1.34 1.207 0.03880 
Half Dime Liberty Seated 1853-1873 15.50 0.9000 Silver, 0.1000 Copper 1.24 1.126 0.03620 
Dime Draped Bust 1796-1807 19.00 0.8924 Silver, 0.1076 Copper 2.70 2.411 0.07750 
Dime Capped Bust 1809-1837 18.80 0.8924 Silver, 0.1076 Copper 2.70 2.411 0.07750 
Dime Liberty Seated 1837-1853 17.90 0.9000 Silver, 0.1000 Copper 2.67 2.411 0.07750 
Dime Liberty Seated 1853-1873 17.90 0.9000 Silver, 0.1000 Copper 2.49 2.243 0.07210 
Dime Liberty Seated 1873-1891 17.90 0.9000 Silver, 0.1000 Copper 2.50 2.250 0.07234 
Dime Barber 1892-1916 17.90 0.9000 Silver, 0.1000 Copper 2.50 2.250 0.07234 
Dime Mercury 1916-1945 17.90 0.9000 Silver, 0.1000 Copper 2.50 2.250 0.07234 
Dime Roosevelt 1946-1964 17.90 0.9000 Silver, 0.1000 Copper 2.50 2.250 0.07234 
Twenty-cent Seated Liberty 1875-1878 22.00 0.9000 Silver, 0.1000 Copper 5.00 4.501 0.14470 
Quarter Draped Bust 1796-1807 27.50 0.8924 Silver, 0.1076 Copper 6.74 6.019 0.19350 
Quarter Capped Bust 1815-1828 27.00 0.8924 Silver, 0.1076 Copper 6.74 6.019 0.19350 
Quarter Capped Bust 1831-1838 24.30 0.8924 Silver, 0.1076 Copper 6.74 6.019 0.19350 
Quarter Liberty Seated 1838-1853 24.30 0.9000 Silver, 0.1000 Copper 6.68 6.016 0.19340 
Quarter Liberty Seated 1853-1873 24.30 0.9000 Silver, 0.1000 Copper 6.22 5.599 0.18000 
Quarter Liberty Seated 1873-1891 24.30 0.9000 Silver, 0.1000 Copper 6.25 5.625 0.18084 
Quarter Barber 1892-1916 24.30 0.9000 Silver, 0.1000 Copper 6.25 5.625 0.18084 
Quarter Standing Liberty 1916-1930 24.30 0.9000 Silver, 0.1000 Copper 6.25 5.625 0.18084 
Quarter Washington 1932-1964 24.30 0.9000 Silver, 0.1000 Copper 6.25 5.625 0.18084 
Half Dollar Flowing Hair 1794-1795 32.50 0.8924 Silver, 0.1076 Copper 13.48 12.034 0.38690 
Half Dollar Draped Bust 1796-1807 32.50 0.8924 Silver, 0.1076 Copper 13.48 12.034 0.38690 
Half Dollar Capped Bust 1807-1836 32.50 0.8924 Silver, 0.1076 Copper 13.48 12.034 0.38690 
Half Dollar Capped Bust 1836-1839 30.00 0.9000 Silver, 0.1000 Copper 13.36 12.028 0.38670 
Half Dollar Liberty Seated 1838-1853 30.60 0.9000 Silver, 0.1000 Copper 13.36 12.028 0.38670 
Half Dollar Liberty Seated 1853-1873 30.60 0.9000 Silver, 0.1000 Copper 12.44 11.198 0.36000 
Half Dollar Liberty Seated 1873-1891 30.60 0.9000 Silver, 0.1000 Copper 12.50 11.250 0.36169 
Half Dollar Barber 1892-1916 30.60 0.9000 Silver, 0.1000 Copper 12.50 11.250 0.36169 
Half Dollar Walking Liberty 1916-1947 30.60 0.9000 Silver, 0.1000 Copper 12.50 11.250 0.36169 
Half Dollar Franklin 1948-1963 30.60 0.9000 Silver, 0.1000 Copper 12.50 11.250 0.36169 
Half Dollar Kennedy 1964 30.60 0.9000 Silver, 0.1000 Copper 12.50 11.250 0.36169 
Half Dollar Kennedy 1965-1970 30.60 Clad: 0.800 Silver, 0.200 Copper Core: 0.209 Silver, 0.791 Copper 11.50 4.631 0.14890 
Dollar Flowing Gair 1794-1795 40.00 0.8924 Silver, 0.1076 Copper 26.96 24.065 0.77370 
Dollar Draped Bust 1795-1804 40.00 0.8924 Silver, 0.1076 Copper 26.96 24.065 0.77370 
Dollar Gobrecht 1836-1839 38.10 0.9000 Silver, 0.1000 Copper 26.73 24.062 0.77360 
Dollar Liberty Seated 1840-1873 38.10 0.9000 Silver, 0.1000 Copper 26.73 24.057 0.77344 
Dollar Trade Dollar 1873-1885 38.10 0.9000 Silver, 0.1000 Copper 27.22 24.504 0.78780 
Dollar Morgan 1872-1921 38.10 0.9000 Silver, 0.1000 Copper 26.73 24.057 0.77344 
Dollar Peace Dollar 1921-1935 38.10 0.9000 Silver, 0.1000 Copper 26.73 24.057 0.77344 
Dollar Eisenhower 1971,1976 38.10 Clad: 0.800 Silver, 0.200 Copper Core: 0.209 Silver, 0.791 Copper 24.59 9.832 0.31610 
Dollar American Eagle 1986- 40.60 0.9993 Silver 0.0007 Copper 31.10 31.104 1.00000

----------


## RSLudlum

> If you're getting into coins for metal value, you can also try to sort through pennies-- all pennies prior to 1982 have 90% copper.


Some '82 pennies are copper, both copper and zinc pennies were minted in '82.  If you find a 1982 penny do the drop test and you'll be able to tell if it is copper or zinc.

----------


## Scribbles

> Some '82 pennies are copper, both copper and zinc pennies were minted in '82.  If you find a 1982 penny do the drop test and you'll be able to tell if it is copper or zinc.


1982 and Previous 1 Cent Coins 'Pennies': 95% Copper and 5% Zinc(or)5% Zinc+Tin. These weigh about 3g each and contain around two cents worth of copper.

And for clarification the drop test means dropping one of the coins and seeing if it rings when it hits a hard surface. Copper Alloy Coins will ring, Copper clad zinc coins do not ring.

----------

